# How often do you read?



## Violanthe (Apr 18, 2006)

Do you pick up a book every day? Every other day? Once a week? Less often?


----------



## Annaheru (Apr 18, 2006)

As often as I can. Being in college currently cuts down on my reading time, but I still manage to read over supper most nights. When I'm not in school, and not working, I read 6-8hrs a day.


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 18, 2006)

I don't know if I can chart it. Generally I read something everyday, but it may not be books in the technical sense, but I would say if I had to average it out, it would be an hour every other day. That's if we only count published works and spread out the days I may read several hours in one setting so that it covers also the times when I am still looking for a book to replace the last one I finished.


----------



## Lorien (Apr 19, 2006)

Hmmm...usually like a couple of hours everyday. Of course if I'm free and I get a new book I pull longer stretches.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 19, 2006)

daily, im currently reading Great Expectations by Charles Dickens, excellent book. I have a bookcase full of classics


----------



## Kristaline (Apr 19, 2006)

Currenty, I read about 1-2 hours a day and 4-8 on weekends. My reading hours are going up as my kids are getting older and I am sitting at soccer practice, baseball practice, etc.


----------



## Violanthe (May 16, 2006)

My problem is that I don't have a lot of time where I'm sitting down and waiting. Time when I can comfortably read a book and don't have anything else I could be doing. I get a lot of audiobook reading done, though, in a variety of "waiting" situations.


----------



## Lindir (May 19, 2006)

Everyday, from one hour to a whole day (usually this would occur when I'm hungover and really don't like to move around a lot).


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 19, 2006)

As often as I can. I'm always in the middle of at least one book, and sometimes two or three.


----------



## Violanthe (May 23, 2006)

Really? I've never found that hangovers lend themselves well to reading.


----------



## Rhiannon (May 23, 2006)

Every day--not always a lot, especially during the semester, but I always have a book or two in the bathroom, a book or two by my bed, a book or two in my purse, and sometimes a book in the car (if I'm driving regularly I always have an audiobook in the car, but sometimes during the semester I'll go a whole week without going off campus, and it's not worth the potential library fees). This past week after the semester ended I was staying with a friend for a wedding before driving home, and I read five books and two graphic novels and listened to one audiobook within six days. 

During the semester I tend to read a lot of comic books (this semester had a lot of John Constantine: Hellblazer and Neil Gaiman's Sandman), and when I'm really burned out I read a lot of fanfiction.


----------



## Erurainon (Aug 6, 2006)

As often as possible.


----------



## Violanthe (Aug 31, 2006)

I've read a lot more this week now that I'm back in school and taking the bus.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 1, 2006)

I've ben told more than once that the key to good writing is READ READ READ! So, just following doctors orders (and english teacher's), I am always in the middle of two or three books. 

Right now I'm picking my way through the Sil, re-reading the Abhorsan trilogy, just finished this book called the Listener...good book...and then I'm alwas reading my own works, because like with reading published works, I can't stick with one project so I always have to re-read the last 10 pages worth whatever book I'm writing that day so I can remember where I'm at....


----------



## Violanthe (Sep 5, 2006)

I agree. An excellent lesson for writers in what to do, and what not to do.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 5, 2006)

yes...good authors: Tolkien, Lewis, Nix, Colfer, Rowling.

bad authors: Peretti, Spiner.


----------



## Ermundo (Sep 5, 2006)

That's info I'd rather not disclose.


----------



## Arlina (Sep 5, 2006)

I read when I can...which isn't much considering I'm taking 5 art coureses currently and all but one of them are three hours longs...whoot

Fir, which Peretti are you referring to? If it's Frank Peretti, I'd have to disagree. I really enjoy his books a lot, and even his teen books are good too.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 5, 2006)

Yes, Frank...to be frank (no pun intended ) I think his books are so laced with religious sublines that you can't concentrate on the story. Reading his books is a stressful event for me. 


@Morgoth: (thinks about what to type)...Huh?!??


----------



## Sammyboy (Sep 6, 2006)

How often do I read?

Not as often as I'd like!  

Just started re-reading The Hobbit, probably LoTR and The Silmarillion after that. I've started re-reading them now once a year, and decided to start now to try to take my mind of the fact I've just given up smoking!

Though all the references to pipe smoking and tobacco aren't helping too much....   

Work takes up a lot of time, don't seem to get much time to do some reading, though could do with spending less time on the 'net, that might give me a bit more time


----------



## Ermundo (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't have time to read during the school year unfortunately. Indeed, one of the things that seperate man from beast is man's ability to look beyond the box.


----------



## Eledhwen (Sep 10, 2006)

Sammyboy said:


> Just started re-reading The Hobbit, probably LoTR and The Silmarillion after that.


Have you read Unfinished Tales? There are stories in that and BoLT 1 and 2 are definitely worth reading.

I try to read daily; but like everyone else, my time is not my own.


----------



## Sammyboy (Sep 10, 2006)

Eledhwen said:


> Have you read Unfinished Tales? There are stories in that and BoLT 1 and 2 are definitely worth reading.
> 
> I try to read daily; but like everyone else, my time is not my own.


 
I'm planning on reading Unfinished Tales after I've read LoTR and the Sil again, and I might have another go at BoLT after that. I tried reading BoLT 1 a little while ago but couldn't get into it, found it hard going, but will try again, sounds like there are some gems in there!


----------

